# Hmm,Merckx or Pinarello?



## eddymerckx#1 (Aug 5, 2005)

thinkin about gettin another frame ,either the Merckx Leader or the Pinarello Galleo,whats your inputs bad& good about each ,ride ,performance etc...??


----------



## kajukembo (Jan 20, 2003)

*I'm no help but...*

...a friend brought over a Merckx Leader today for my unlimited use. This is a guy who owns a ti and two steel Merckxs as well. I have a Corsa 01 with fenders that I ride in the winter. He told me "you'll like it, it handles just like a Merckx only aluminum.' The frame and fork feel remarkably light. I don't think I'll get around to building it until next season though. My experience with Pinarello is that they have a high BB. With a handle yours, gotta get the Merckx.


----------



## dawgcatching (Apr 26, 2004)

I just finished testing a F4:13. Beautiful frame! Super stiff bike-awesome cornering and handling, and would be a great crit bike. Probably the most confidence-inspiring cornering bike I have used to date! Acceleration was probably the best I have felt (and I was using a Campy BB, not my normal stiffer ISIS setup). Way too stiff for bad roads-beat the pulp out of me on chip-seal! I have also ridden a Marvel-great bike, not as stiff. Quite similiar to my old Fondriest Carb Level (the seat stays look pretty similiar-hmmm). A Marvel with ONDA fork would be a nice ride indeed!


----------



## eddymerckx#1 (Aug 5, 2005)

yep, I also have a yellow merckx corsa 0.1 w/d.a.,(also 2 Gios,Serotta,Specialized) I heard the Pinarellos have that little xtra zip,always liked them since Alexi Grewal's La 84 model(u remember him)


----------



## kajukembo (Jan 20, 2003)

*of course I remember him*



eddymerckx#1 said:


> yep, I also have a yellow merckx corsa 0.1 w/d.a.,(also 2 Gios,Serotta,Specialized) I heard the Pinarellos have that little xtra zip,always liked them since Alexi Grewal's La 84 model(u remember him)


the word is, a lot of the Pinarellos used in the pro peleton were actually pegorellos


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

eddymerckx#1 said:


> thinkin about gettin another frame ,either the Merckx Leader or the Pinarello Galleo,whats your inputs bad& good about each ,ride ,performance etc...??


Sold an '04 Galilleo after about 10 months.

bad - Doesn't absorb much shock or vibration
good - Acceleration! Best I've ridden. Also turns and descends very well.
ride - I did one long ride on it. That was enough.
performance - That's what it's for. It's a race bike!


----------



## eddymerckx#1 (Aug 5, 2005)

hairscrambled said:


> Sold an '04 Galilleo after about 10 months.
> 
> bad - Doesn't absorb much shock or vibration
> good - Acceleration! Best I've ridden. Also turns and descends very well.
> ...


Perfect Answer. did you run narrow hi-inflat. tires,just wondering about the ride?


----------

